# Jungfische per Hand aufziehen?



## delphi10 (20. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Leute
Mein Teich läuft jetzt etwa dreieinhalb Monate, vor 3 Wochen sind Pflanzen gesetzt worden. Heute Abend bei meiner Inspektionstour um den Teich dachte ich, ich spinne. Eine ganze Wolke Minifische zwischen den Pflanzen und im flachen Wasser. Ich hab mal so 10-15 Stück (zw. 5 und 15mm groß) rausgefangen und in ein großes Glas gesetzt. Einige größere waren cleverer als ich mit meinem Teesieb Bei einigen größeren war schon eine differenzierte Färbung zu sehen - meistens gelbe Punkte mit etwas rot. Teichbesatz sind 7 Goldfische verschiedenster Färbung und Flossenbau und drei kleinere Kois. Was tun mit den Babys? Im kleine AQ per Hand aufziehen oder in einem Netz in den Teich hängen. Hätte den Vorteil, dass ich mich nicht um Wasserwechsel etc. kümmern muß und Plankton ohne Ende vorhanden ist. Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben? Besten Dank
Gruß Helge


----------



## axel (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Jungfische per Hand aufziehen?*

Hallo Helge

Ich würd die kleinen Fische einfach wieder ohne Netz in den Teich geben .


lg
axel


----------



## groogle (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Jungfische per Hand aufziehen?*

Hallo delphi,

warum lässt du sie nicht im Teich ? Dort haben sie doch alles was sie brauchen. :smoki

Bei deiner Teichgröße werden sie ihren ihren Artgenossen wohl aus dem Weg gehen können und sich verstecken können um nicht gleich gefressen werden zu können. :hai

Gruß

groogle


----------



## toco (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Jungfische per Hand aufziehen?*

Hallo Helge,

Axel und Groogle haben völlig recht. Lass die Kleinen einfach im Teich. Die Tatsache, dass sie sich in den Pflanzen verstecken zeigt ja, dass sie sich instinktiv richtig verhalten. 

Es ist sowieso besser die Natur dafür sorgen zu lassen, dass sich der richtige Fischbestand einstellt. Einige von den Jungfischen werden bestimmt gefressen, andere gehen später im Winter ein - das ist ganz normal. Aber es werden bestimmt welche übrig bleiben.

Wenn Du in solchen Fällen eingreifst, wirst Du irgendwann das Problem bekommen, dass Dein Teich überbevölkert ist. Und dann sterben Deine Fische bestimmt - auch die Großen.

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## goldfisch (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Jungfische per Hand aufziehen?*

Hallo Helge,
wenn Du die Brut aus Interesse  im Aquarium aufziehnen möchtest, brauchst Du zu Anfang feines Futter. z..b. Kannst Du frische geschlüppfte Artemia - Larven füttern.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Jungfische per Hand aufziehen?*

Hallo Helge,

lies Dir doch das hier mal durch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21995


----------



## delphi10 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Jungfische per Hand aufziehen?*

Hallo
Erstmal danke für alle Antworten. Ich hab jetzt doch die Zwerge wieder in den Teich entlassen und lasse somit der Natur ihren freien Lauf. Na ja, so'n bisschen hätte es mich schon interessiert, die Kleinen groß zu ziehen. Aber nächstes Jahr werden sich die Pflanzen weiter ausbreiten und es gibt dann noch mehr Verstecke. Im Moment glaube ich aber, dass die Kleinen sich bis zum Winter nicht genug Reserven anfuttern können. NNNEEEIIINN - ich lass sie im Teich...
Gruß Helge


----------

